# telepathy-glib-0.24.1_1 needs Python 2.7 at most, but 3.6 was specified



## nedry (Jun 21, 2018)

Hi during a compile of telepathy-glib-0.24.1_1 i get the error message:

```
telepathy-glib-0.24.1_1 needs Python 2.7 at most, but 3.6 was specified
```
what should i do to fix this?
thanks
nedry


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2018)

What's in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## nedry (Jun 21, 2018)

my  /etc/make.conf  file is:

```
DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes
MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=python=2.7 python2=2.7 python3=3.6
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2018)

I would suggest removing it all. DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES is really bad to turn on. Never set this unless you have a very good reason for it.  MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE is useless for normal port usage, it's main use is for people that create ports, don't set this. DEFAULT_VERSIONS can be removed too, don't set this unless you have a very good reason to deviate from the defaults.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jun 21, 2018)

I did a quick look and just switching the dependency from python-2.7 to python-3.6 bring others problems and don't build too.

EDIT: btw, the thing just built fine with python-2.7.


----------

